#ubuntu-on-air 2015-12-29
<dragonbite> QUESTION: Have good holidays?
<dragonbite> QUESTION: Can you repeat or put the information on the person working on smartwatch integration (Google Plus?)
<dragonbite> (I got a pebble for Christmas so this is good timing) ;)
<dragonbite> oh... just noticed this is a recording, not live...NEVERMIND! :)
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-12-31
<wlbi> Happy New Year :-)
